# semi-autos for LEFTIES



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

what are some good choices for the southpaws that have right side mag release, slide release, and safety release.

i don't think that there are that many out there


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Walther PPQ, HK45 & P30, S&W M&P (reversable mag release) to name a few.


----------



## tbfs (Oct 31, 2011)

I have a Beretta 92FS and had the mag release switched to the right side - works great for me.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

my taurus pt92 and pt100 both have ambi safeties, reversable mag releases but neither has an ambi slide release. i either use my trigger finger to release the slide or my off hand (right) middle finger as i am repositioning the supporting hand.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

CZ 85 is the ampendex version of the 75......pretty nice gun right there!

RCG


----------



## prof_fate (Jan 2, 2012)

Springfield XDm's have the mag release on both sides. Not aware of any that have the slide release on both or 'wrong side' though.


----------



## hmott (Jan 13, 2012)

ppq without a doubt! best trigger, ergonomics, and looks of all listed here, ambi mag reliease and ambi slide lock.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

The Beretta PX4 Compact F has an ambi safety/decocker, ambi slide release and reversable mag release. Being left handed, I've shot so long w/ righty controls that's the way I shoot, but kinda neat having an ambi slide release as you can get at it from either side. Excellent range and concealed firearm.


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm a lefty. Generally speaking, I feel that most ambi designs never cover all controls and even if they do, the ejection port is still on the wrong side -- especially when shooting in the weaver stance where the casings can sometimes come right back in your face. To me, it's always a compromise of some sort. I just accept it and adapt my style as a left handed shooter for a right handed world. If you can adapt to right handed featured guns, you will have more choices.

That said, I wonder... would it be that difficult to simply mirror the right handed design components and manufacturing processes to produce a complete left handed model pistol? And, what is the percentage of left handed shooters out there? ... would it be enough to make it worthwhile for a manufacturer to go down this road?


----------



## crescentstar69 (Sep 24, 2011)

I have never felt I needed a left hand specific pistol. I use my left middle finger to release magazines, and my trigger finger for slide release. Even on guns capable of switching the mag release button, I don't. It is actually harder for me to adjust my grip to use my thumb. 

Revolvers are more of a challenge, but it just takes practice. I still carry a S&W snubbie almost daily with no real problems. All of it is a training issue.


----------



## One_crazy_dude (Jan 16, 2012)

I have a Ruger p95 that has safety and mag release on both sides. Have a look

Left side










Right side


----------

